# Interesting Week



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I got back from my camping trip Wednesday. It was a fun trip. 
Thursday my lungs started having trouble, Thursday night was bad. By early Friday afternoon I called 911. 
When the ambulance got there I was huddled on the dog bed on the front porch waiting for them.
Ambulance ride, meds, neddles, etc. Emergency room for a few hours while they ran Cscans, and blood tests. I was put into the critical care ward in an air control room. 
1 day in critical care and then into the infectious disease ward in another air control system. 

So, I've been having health issues for a long time. My husband wasn't good about his household getting what they need and my Healthcare was non-existent. 

My gut issues? Chronic longterm sodium deficiency. This also covers my lack of energy, balance issues, etc.

What caused the crisis? Well, I had a mild heart attack because my lungs were finally in so much distress. Longterm Tuberculosis, Chronic pneumonia, and bronchitis. 

Guess I just have to be weird in this covid world. I feel better than I've felt since I was 30. I have so....much....energy.
My airborne restrictions were removed today and I should go home in the next couple of days with a whole bunch of stuff to take.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear this happened to yo. Also it must be scary with the fact most places will jump to "covid" labels when you have other longer health issues that are the cause. I used to work with a pathologist that had TB. It's amazing how many people still have tb but no one seems to treat it any more. It's like people think it doesn't exist any more. Glad you are starting to feel better some already. Hang in there and praying for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Glad you will be ok. Hopefully now you will get the proper care you need.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my! That’s scary.  Glad your doing better now and are able to go home!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my! glad your doing better  prayers you get better stay safe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What? !! That's crazy Jill!! My goodness. Ugh. Im sorry you are sick!! Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One thing I learned years ago, no one will take as good of care of you, as you can. Good for you, to go and be open to change. Im glad they are giving you the tools to stay healthy! 🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

o my gosh, im so sorry, im glad they figured it out.cant believe you can go home already. just because you think your 30 dont be getting into trouble....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh feel better


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..i hate IVs .... rest, get better


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure that having 3 was on my bucket list 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Geez. What an ordeal. Get lots of rest.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Rest up we are all praying for you. Please feel better


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well it may not of been on the bucket list but can now be jotted down as an experience you don't need again right! Hang in there and please rest up.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm glad you're getting to the bottom of some of these issues, and already feeling better! Prayers for continued health and returning strength for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so strong willed, wow girl, going through so much, yet, here you are always wanting to help on the goat spot. I highly commend you for that. 🤗 

Glad you are feeling better. 
Although you do need some rest and to take care of yourself. We are praying for you. 🙏


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Good news, I get to go home tomorrow. Tomorrow will be 6 days in the hospital. TB test is clear, pneumonia about gone, and sodium deficiency addressed. 
There will be follow up and things afterwards of course. I will need a PET scan and whatever follows that.
For now though, I feel pretty good.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad you are feeling good after all that. For the long term sodium issue, would salt tablets help you while hiking?
Seems so strange that something as simple as lack of salt could be so detrimental… but I guess every living thing requires it 🤷🏼‍♀️
good luck with your journey moving forward and feeling better! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Deal! Glad you get outta there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoo. Glad your able to go home. Staying in the hospital is not fun!! Do take things slow though!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad you're getting to bust out of this popsicle stand


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

so glad your doing well stay safe rest up 

and don’t


(_push your limits_)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I won't 🤞


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Down to one IV and no wires tonight


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Down to one IV and no wires tonight
> View attachment 235066
> 
> View attachment 235065


Yay! Looks like good progress!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And I got half of my new grandson's crib blanket done.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> And I got half of my new grandson's crib blanket done.
> View attachment 235067


I really like those colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.

Oh thank goodness, glad things are better. 🙏


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That looks nice. 
And glad your feeling better


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so nice! What a great job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Amazing you could do that even all wired and IV’d up! Awesome job 😁

glad there’s been more improvement for you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow you are a force. Glad you are on the mend. Take it easy.


----------

